# Morrison Springs Video



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Clear, cold water. There were three divers in the cavern when I got down there. Check out the guy freediving!! Enjoy

http://vimeo.com/15344677


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice... been a few times recently... be sure and check out the little ******* BBQ joint a few miles south on 81...


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Was there 2 weeks ago . The BBQ 4C was great! Got brisket sandwhich with loaded brisket fries. Really good.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice water.....not many people.....gotta love that!


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

*New camera*

Yo Bo, found the video camera for my LMI housing so hopefully I on't have to be drilling and rigging anything anytime soon. I'd still like to buy you a cup of coffee and pick your brains on U/W vids....


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The little red neck store icruiser referrs to is probably http://www.redbaygrocery.com/Red_Bay_Grocery/Welcome.html

Great place to enjoy all you can eat shrimp Thursday evening and, all you can eat BBQ ribs on Saturday evening, both $12.95. It's owned by a developer from Destin and 49 other Red Bay partners.

If you want to know what's going on in the fishing department for the Choctawhatchee River, make friendly with the old time locals and sit down for a cup of coffee or cool one. You will be welcomed. Not sure if there is any diving conversation there or not, but there is a lot about fishing.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*BTW, thoroughly enjoyed the Morrison Springs video posted by swander*


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeppers.. that's it, Redbay.... great food and other stuff, jams, honey, etc... local stuff...

also there is a little BBQ place at the intersection of 81 and 90 (I think) up near Vortex that's awesome too. Folks from Texas I believe.... YUM.


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

awesome! Thankyou!
Mike


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*4C*

BigB, right on 4C in Ponce De Leon. Here is a little more info. Great place for the "real mccoy" Bar BQ.

http://www.4cbbq.com/


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

Great video, i mounted my camera to a helmet and hoping I get to try it this weekend.


----------

